# 1947 Swiss



## Goldslinger (Dec 27, 2022)

I stopped at a shop that is closing and they had this there. Any thoughts? I have a g519 but know nothing about these.


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 28, 2022)

Standard Swiss Army bicycle made between approx 1908 and 1988
I believe around 6800 were made by different companies, most common was Condor
Replaced by a modern MTB like model after that..
Many were sold off in the 1990s and ended up all over the world


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 28, 2022)

Read more 








						Swiss army bicycle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Goldslinger (Dec 29, 2022)

What do you think would be a good price to offer for it?


----------



## DaGasMan (Dec 29, 2022)

They're closing? I'd offer $100 and check their reaction.


----------



## Goldslinger (Dec 29, 2022)

I think he wants closer to a grand.


----------



## DaGasMan (Dec 29, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> I think he wants closer to a grand.



Sweet mamma! That's... ahem... I mean, my goodness. Yeah. 
Best to make absolutely sure it is a 1947 with _all _of the correct 
period parts and accessories and go from there. It may be worth 
the asking price at that. As they say, condition, condition, condition.


----------



## Goldslinger (Dec 29, 2022)

It looks in really nice condition . I don’t know enough about these . I think I will pass and concentrate on my g519s.


----------



## tango021 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## tango021 (Dec 31, 2022)

Here ares some pics of my swiss military bike from 1939 made by "condor" company.
You will find some explanation (in french but you can translate it on deepL) about the history of this bike here: https://www.tircollection.com/t35523-les-velos-militaires-suisses
The one you look was made by "Zesar" company (look at the form of the crank wheel). Date seems to be ok (right place for stamping and production from Zesar 1945 to 1977).
The pic you sent is not very precise but the bike looks complete (tire pump, , saddle, lights, etc).
You must know that the frame bag is very rare nowadays (the green one are older than the grey one).
Here in Switzerland you can find these bikes from 200 to 500 US dollars depending their condition.
And the price for the frame bag can be as much as the bike itself !
Look at these examples:


			https://www.ricardo.ch/fr/a/velo-armee-suisse-1942-1221575670/
		









						Bicyclette Militaire Suisse 05
					

Ce vélo militaire suisse original "Ordonnanzrad 05" était un vélo de service conçu spécialement pour les troupes cyclistes de l'armée suisse.




					armtec.ch
				











						Vélo militaire Armée Suisse Z7008 Zesar 05 de 1955 • EUR 500,00
					

VÉLO MILITAIRE ARMÉE Suisse Z7008 Zesar 05 de 1955 - EUR 500,00. À VENDRE! Année: 1955 Numéroté 46332. Magnifique vélo de l'Armée Suisse de 1955 de la marque Z7008 Zesar 05 , prêt à rouler, en très bon état, nettoyé avec soin, vendu avec deux pneus neufs d'origine supplémentaires, ainsi qu'une...




					picclick.fr
				











						Vélo de l armèe suisse
					

De 1947en super état et tout d origine militaire,  frein arriere torpèdo, pneus Maloya d origine gonflés.  il roule parfaitement! Pas de sacoches!




					www.anibis.ch
				











						Vélo militaire suisse de 1950
					

Vélo militaire “Ordonnanzrad 05” avec accessoires Très bon état 1950




					www.anibis.ch
				



The swiss army bike is very nice to ride and I think you should consider buying it, if the bike is riding smooth and if the tires (which are also difficult to find) are not cracked ... and if you can negociate to a lower price.
Do not hesitate to ask any question, I will try to answer the best I can.
Best wishes for the new year
Eric


----------



## Goldslinger (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks Eric . That was a very informative reply. I will possibly make him an offer. Thanks again


----------

